

Fogus leaves Relevance and Clojure/core - DanielRibeiro
http://blog.fogus.me/2012/07/27/so-long-and-thanks-for-all-the-queue-fish/

======
wheaties
To where does Mr. Fogus go? I'm dying to know.

~~~
lylejohnson
One of the tags at the end of the post is "LinkedIn". Could be a red herring,
but that would be my guess (seeing as his post doesn't otherwise refer to
them).

~~~
espeed
Many of his posts are tagged LinkedIn: <http://blog.fogus.me/tag/linkedin/>

------
tom_b
No one has mentioned yet, but clearly we will be hearing more from Mr. Fogus:

[https://thestrangeloop.com/sessions/the-reemergence-of-
datal...](https://thestrangeloop.com/sessions/the-reemergence-of-datalog)

I cannot attend physically this year. Maybe we can figure out how to get a
streaming feed somehow . . .

puredanger, are you out there? How can I give you money for this?

------
agumonkey
There's a fogus on reddit, posting a lot of alternative os articles besides
pointers to blog.fogus.me, if it really is Michael Fogus, then I hope his next
project will involve os design (kernel and user), especially since he mention
AI, wouldn't it be nice to have a little bit of prolog inference in our daily
routines ?

------
diptanu
Will miss Fogus talking and writing about Clojure and the Clojure philosophy.

~~~
larskinn
Well, he does imply that he'll neither leave the Clojure community nor stop
blogging, so I'm keeping my hopes up. Besides, whether they are Clojure-
related or not, his blog posts are almost always interesting.

Best of luck, Fogus!

------
andrewcooke
good luck. and thanks.

------
haldean
Out of curiosity, what's the series of symbols in the title?

~~~
davidddavidson
Fish -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/So_Long,_and_Thanks_for_All_the...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/So_Long,_and_Thanks_for_All_the_Fish)

